# [OT] NeroLinux (abierto)

## navegante

Leo vía Zootropo que esta disponible una versión de nero que es el programa de masterizado y burning de referenca en el mundo windows. Aqui se plantean dos preguntas, una: ¿será el comienzo de la migración de grandes aplicaciones y servicios a linux? (por ejemplo, mi isp cuando contrate no tenía soporte para linux, ahora veo en su publicidad que ya lo ofrece). Y por otro lado teniendo aplicaciones igual de funcionales (por no decir superiores en algunos aspectos) ¿alguien pagará por ellas?, aquí es muy claro teniendo k3b quien comprará neroLinux?, Saludos.

NeroLinux

Screenshots

----------

## manucorrales

Por los screenshots que he visto, la GUI parece bastante menos intuitiva y funcional que la de k3b. Y no estoy seguro pero parece (tambien de los screenshots) que esta hecho en gtk1, que si bien es un toolkit muy bueno ya ha sido superado por gtk2.

No creo que el tema pase por el costo del software unicamente. Si una aplicación ofrece funcionalidad y facilidades superiores no creo que el pagarla sea un gran problema (especialmente aplicaciones utilizadas por corporaciones, aunque no se si es el caso de Nero).

Pero si las aplicaciónes comerciales ofrecen algo similar o inferior a alguna aplicacion libre y estable, entonces nadie optara por ellas.

----------

## quelcom

Desde luego k3b y similares le sacan una ventaja abismal, pero algo es algo. Lo que valoro es que den el paso, y ahora falta ver si otras compañias se dignan a portar sus productos a GNU/Linux.

Saludos

----------

## psm1984

No todo es el aspecto  :Razz: .

----------

## geodis24

Me parecio gracioso que pongan "My computer" (en los screenshots) todavia.......eso si que es una migracion windows linux

----------

## German3D

xDDDDDD

----------

## DarkMind

lo unico que hecho de menos del k3b es la codificacion de video

agrego mpg o divx a un cd y le pongo que lo grabe como VCD y antes de grabar solo codifica el video para VCD, es muy comodo  :Smile: 

ahh y puedo crear hasta menus para los vcd de manera muy facil  :Smile: 

----------

## miya

si no me aporta nada nuevo con respecto a k3b no creo que vaya a pagar absolutamente nada por ese producto. Me parece que estos chicos llegaron muuuuuuuy tarde.

----------

## DarkMind

Lo probe... y no, nada que ver con la version para windows, que es EXCELENTE

ni loco pago por esta porqueria, demas es basado en gnometoaster, es decir, NO es nero  :Cool: 

http://img149.exs.cx/img149/1281/nero7rg.jpg

----------

## Membris

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> Lo probe... y no, nada que ver con la version para windows, que es EXCELENTE
> 
> ni loco pago por esta porqueria, demas es basado en gnometoaster, es decir, NO es nero 
> 
> http://img149.exs.cx/img149/1281/nero7rg.jpg

 

Puff pues vaya mierdecilla, ya estaba yo pensando según los screenshots que parecía hecho en GTK 1.

La verdad es que como K3b no hay nada, incluso me gusta mas que el Nero de windows (salvo por la codificación de vídeo como ya han dicho).

----------

## abasme

Yo creo que esta gente ya se dio cuenta el espacio que estan perdiendo junto con winbugs, y ahora quieren venir a hacer pisto aqui con nosotros pro como dice Membris yo creo que teniendo software de calidad como k3b o gtoaster porque piensan ellos que vamos a pagar por nerolinux si ellos quieren ofrecer un software a la comunidad linux deberia ser GPL.

----------

## Membris

 *abasme wrote:*   

>  si ellos quieren ofrecer un software a la comunidad linux deberia ser GPL.

 

Es que aunque fuera propietario, joder, que se esmeren un poquito, y si lo quieren seguir llamando Nero, que incorporen las funciones del Nero original... esto a la larga hará que la gente piense aún más que los programas de Linux son peores: "mira, si hasta la versión de Nero para Linux es más cutre que la de Windows".

Yo soy partidario de usar todo el soft libre, en mi PC salvo la BIOS todo el software que pisa mi HD es libre, pero también hay empresas que se lo toman en serio como Opera, Skype, años atrás NaN (Blender, que ahora es libre) que lanzan versiones de sus productos muy serias y competitivas. Lo que hace Nero es una chapuza para poder decir que tienen una versión para Linux, seguro que a más de uno todo esto os ha recordado a los drivers de ATI...

----------

## pcmaster

¿NeroLinux está basado en GnomeToaster? Si es así, ¿no debería ser GPL (como gnometoaster)? porque de lo que pone en su web:

http://ww2.nero.com/us/NeroLINUX.html

no parece que lo sea...

Si GnomeToaster es GPL, cualquier programa derivado de él debería ser GPL... y NeroLinux NO lo es, ya que solo se lo dejan usar gratis a los usuarios registrados de Nero para Windows...

----------

## Membris

Sólo está obligado a liberar los cambios que haga a la parte GPL, si lo mezcla con código propio, este último código segun tengo entendido no tiene porqué liberarlo...

----------

## DarkMind

 *Membris wrote:*   

>  *abasme wrote:*    si ellos quieren ofrecer un software a la comunidad linux deberia ser GPL. 
> 
> Es que aunque fuera propietario, joder, que se esmeren un poquito, y si lo quieren seguir llamando Nero, que incorporen las funciones del Nero original... esto a la larga hará que la gente piense aún más que los programas de Linux son peores: "mira, si hasta la versión de Nero para Linux es más cutre que la de Windows".
> 
> Yo soy partidario de usar todo el soft libre, en mi PC salvo la BIOS todo el software que pisa mi HD es libre, pero también hay empresas que se lo toman en serio como Opera, Skype, años atrás NaN (Blender, que ahora es libre) que lanzan versiones de sus productos muy serias y competitivas. Lo que hace Nero es una chapuza para poder decir que tienen una versión para Linux, seguro que a más de uno todo esto os ha recordado a los drivers de ATI...

 

totalmente de acuerdo

me carga las empresas que sacan software con "version para linux" y lo que hacen es una mierda, tanto en estetica como funcionalidad, deberian hacer cosas tan buenas para linux como las que hacen en windows..

----------

## psm1984

pero esto no es un frontend de cdrecord como k3b ¿o si?

----------

## DarkMind

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> pero esto no es un frontend de cdrecord como k3b ¿o si?

 

nop

usa un sistema de grabacion propio.

ahh otra cosa k no me gusto es que los unicos plugins de audio k tre nero es OSS o esd  :Confused: 

----------

## Naurnim

Que Nero se quede donde esta, en que nos beneficia usar su codigo propietario?

Lo mismo digo de otros programas como Skype, lo unico que se salva son los mp3s hasta que me compre un oggplayer  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Sólo está obligado a liberar los cambios que haga a la parte GPL, si lo mezcla con código propio, este último código segun tengo entendido no tiene porqué liberarlo...

 

Pues según me parece entender tras haber leído la licencia GPL, no es así:

```

Esta Licencia Pública General no permite incorporar su programa a programas propietarios. Si su programa es una librería de subrutinas, puede considerar más útil el permitir enlazar programas propietarios con la librería. Si esto es lo que quiere, use la Licencia Pública General GNU para Librerías en lugar de esta Licencia.
```

Aquí tienes la traducción completa:

http://gugs.sindominio.net/licencias/gpl-es.html

Para que fueran compatibles, habría que distribuir el código GPL y el codigo propietario como programas diferentes.

----------

## Ateo

Cuando era usuario de Güindows, usaba Nero. Ahora que soy usuario de linux (100%), uso K3b. K3b es igual a Nero. Y que me acuerdo, Nero no quema DVDs.. Pero ya hace muchos años que uso Nero.. Quema DVDs el Nero?

----------

## simkin

ostias... pus ya esta en el portage:

app-cdr/nero

----------

## Ateo

 *Quote:*   

>  * Please download NeroLINUX-2.0.0.0-6-intel.rpm
> 
>  * from http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
> 
>  * and move it to /storage/portage/distfiles
> ...

 

Nesesita número de serie. Si no, trabaja en moda de demostración por un tiempo. No es gratis.

----------

## simkin

Appss, Ok, ya no recordaba que también había paquetes "propietarios" como vmware i este...  me había asustado xD

Gracias por la aclaración.

----------

## artic

Nero si quema dvdś  desde hace tiempo,aun asi te digo q no cambio k3b por nero aunque este ultimo fuese gratis.

Salu2

----------

## kcobain

Pozi, el k3b es lo mejorcito que tenemos, aunque hoy por hoy ya lo tengo bastante abandonadito en favor de 

 gnomebaker  que es mas de lo mismo pero con gtk y aunque todavia le faltan cosas para lo que suelo utilizarlo tengo más q de sobra.

Saludos.

----------

